# I Have a Chinese Tallow Tree....



## 820wards (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey Guy's,

I just picked up a Chinese Tallow tree, also called a Popcorn tree from a neighbor who had to cut it down because it is lifting all the concrete walkways in his front yard.

What I have read on the tree is that it has been used for Chinese wood block printing. The seed pod has two components, an outer ring containing tallow used for soap and the inter core of the seed has an oil that has been used for oil lamps and also bio-diesel. I was wondering if anyone here has milled/used this wood for bowl turning, maybe tool handles? The tree I have is about 22" at the base.

Here is a picture I took after I sealed the tree ends and limb pieces I took. The wood appears to be a light creamy yellow color with no large noticeable growth rings.

jerry-

View attachment 279790


----------



## brookpederson (Feb 18, 2013)

I can't tell someone has painted the ends of your logs:hmm3grin2orange: I've never had any experience with it, but if you do get it sliced up we want to see some pics. I'm assuming its an exotic species?


----------



## qbilder (Feb 18, 2013)

Never messed with it or seen one that I know of. But being a been tree, it's pretty good chance that it's a very hard wood.


----------



## 820wards (Feb 18, 2013)

brookpederson said:


> I can't tell someone has painted the ends of your logs:hmm3grin2orange: I've never had any experience with it, but if you do get it sliced up we want to see some pics. I'm assuming its an exotic species?



Planning to mill it next week, we have rain forecast here for the rest of the week. When I do mill, I will take pictures to post.

jerry-


----------



## 820wards (Feb 18, 2013)

qbilder said:


> Never messed with it or seen one that I know of. But being a been tree, it's pretty good chance that it's a very hard wood.



Q,

If this species of tree has been used for wood block printing, it has to be strong for continued use in block printing. I couldn't find it was used for letter press printing which puts tremendous pressure on the blocks. I have some old wood letter press blocks but they were made with hard maple. I'm thinking it could be a good wood for carving, hard, but would hold good detail.

later,
jerry-


----------



## qbilder (Feb 18, 2013)

Is it a white wood? Or does it have some colorful heart like most beanies? Locusts are probably the ugliest bean trees I know of. Most beanies are very attractive. Mesquite, ironwood, red bud, Texas ebony, etc. all have really pretty heart wood.


----------



## 820wards (Feb 18, 2013)

qbilder said:


> Is it a white wood? Or does it have some colorful heart like most beanies? Locusts are probably the ugliest bean trees I know of. Most beanies are very attractive. Mesquite, ironwood, red bud, Texas ebony, etc. all have really pretty heart wood.




Wood is clear all the way to the center. I center punched the very center just so I would know where it was when I mill. Light/white wood, looks creamy white now while wet, but should lighten to white as it drys.

I'm going to take one of the smaller pieces and rip it at the center, quarter one half and then cut 1/4" thick pieces that I quarter saw from each direction of the quartered piece to see how much it moves as it drys. I'll microwave to dry them.

jerry-


----------



## BobL (Feb 19, 2013)

820wards said:


> I just picked up a Chinese Tallow tree, also called a Popcorn tree from a neighbor who had to cut it down because it is lifting all the concrete walkways in his front yard.




We have three of these trees in our very small back garden and were advised that they would not affect walkways and retaining walls. We like them because being deciduous it gives us a flavour of fall that we don't normally get and most Aussie trees are evergreens

I've never milled one but am told the wood is quite attractive and worth milling.


----------



## 820wards (Feb 19, 2013)

BobL said:


> We have three of these trees in our very small back garden and were advised that they would not affect walkways and retaining walls. We like them because being deciduous it gives us a flavour of fall that we don't normally get and most Aussie trees are evergreens
> 
> I've never milled one but am told the wood is quite attractive and worth milling.




Morning Bob,

I think this tree lifted my friends walkways and front lawn because he waters pretty much every day, because the roots of the tree are all near the surface. One of his other dislikes is the seed pods the tree drops. It was a pretty big tree and it dropped quite a bit of these seed pods which made him cranky. I told him he was just getting old.... 

I'll post some pictures when I mill it.

later,
jerry-


----------



## BobL (Feb 19, 2013)

820wards said:


> Morning Bob,



Mornin' Jerry



> I think this tree lifted my friends walkways and front lawn because he waters pretty much every day, because the roots of the tree are all near the surface.


That will do it! 



> One of his other dislikes is the seed pods the tree drops. It was a pretty big tree and it dropped quite a bit of these seed pods which made him cranky. I told him he was just getting old....



I agree the pods are a bit irritating but they would not cause me to cut them down. When I built my new shop the builder requested we remove one of the small trees because it would be too close to the build site but when the guys came that actually built the shed I asked them if it would be OK to leave it and I would recompense them for any problems. So for the price of two boxes of beer I saved a small tree which now provide useful shade in these hot days.


----------



## TPA (Feb 19, 2013)

Chinese Tallow is considered an invasive species here along the Gulf Coast area. They spread and grow like weeds. They will take over an open field if they are not controlled. They make a good yard tree except the roots do grow above ground making mowing difficult. They grow to a good shade height very quickly, then grow slowly after that. From what I've seen of the wood, it is very much like Blackgum, white and creamy like the op said, and very little grain in the younger trees. I've seen where some people like them for bowl turning, but I'm guessing that is done with old growth trees. Since these were introduced here not that long ago, we don't have any old growth trees in my neck of the woods yet. That picture is twice the size of the largest one I've seen here.


----------



## 820wards (Feb 20, 2013)

BobL said:


> So for the price of two boxes of beer I saved a small tree which now provide useful shade in these hot days.



Funny how you can get things done with a little perk!

jerry-


----------



## 820wards (Feb 20, 2013)

TPA said:


> From what I've seen of the wood, it is very much like Blackgum, white and creamy like the op said, and very little grain in the younger trees.



This tree was planted in about 1985 and took over the front yard.




> I've seen where some people like them for bowl turning, but I'm guessing that is done with old growth trees.



After I mill and dry the wood, I thought I'd try making some small tool handles and glue some together with other wood to turn wine toppers.




> Since these were introduced here not that long ago, we don't have any old growth trees in my neck of the woods yet. That picture is twice the size of the largest one I've seen here.



They are planted here more as a decorative tree. How does it burn for firewood? My friend wants to burn it. 

jerry-


----------



## TPA (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know anyone who has tried to burn it for heat, they are considered a "junk" tree by everyone here. There are some who have them in their yard as an ornamental tree, and they aren't bad for that, but if they get cut down, the wood is hauled off or burned in a pile.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Feb 21, 2013)

*Tallow= don't wast your time*

The best I know, no one has ever found a good use for the wood. When dry it is very weak and brittle. People arround here do all they can to poison them or push them up with a dozer. Don't burn it for heat or a camp fire!!!! We call it piss wood. When burned it smells like you peed on a fire, and the smoke will make you sick. 

FB


----------



## 820wards (Feb 21, 2013)

FISH BAIT said:


> The best I know, no one has ever found a good use for the wood. When dry it is very weak and brittle. People arround here do all they can to poison them or push them up with a dozer. Don't burn it for heat or a camp fire!!!! We call it piss wood. When burned it smells like you peed on a fire, and the smoke will make you sick.
> 
> FB



TPA/Fishbait,

I will let my neighbor know he shouldn't be burning this wood. I'm sure his wife would be real happy smelling wood that stinks.

Thanks Guys,

jerry-


----------

